#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  اتصال به اینترنت  با مودم همراه

## t-mairkar62

من جدیدا یه مودم  هاوایی  خردیدم که تبلیغ زیادی براش میشد اما وقی باهاش به اینترنت وصل میشم با اینکه مثلا سرعت اتصال 239 هست و لی در عمل  از دیال آپ هم تو ترنسفر و رسیو وباز کردن سایت و دانلود کند تره  دوستان عزیز اگر نظری یا تجربه ای دارند خوشحال میشم  بفرماییند

----------

*ar58*,*behnamtv*,*esmail20*,*khoshbin*,*khosrowG*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*tajik*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## صابری

> من جدیدا یه مودم  هاوایی  خردیدم که تبلیغ زیادی براش میشد اما وقی باهاش به اینترنت وصل میشم با اینکه مثلا سرعت اتصال 239 هست و لی در عمل  از دیال آپ هم تو ترنسفر و رسیو وباز کردن سایت و دانلود کند تره  دوستان عزیز اگر نظری یا تجربه ای دارند خوشحال میشم  بفرماییند


 به نام خدا
سلام دوست عزیز. اینجا دو تا مشکل ممکن هست وجود داشته باشه:
 یکی اینکه مودم خریداری شده نا مرغوب باشه
دیگه اینکه سرعت gprs منطقه شما کم باشه و یا فاصله شما از دکل زیاد باشه
در مودم هایی که سرعت بالایی دارند معمولا سرعت اتصال اولیه را 460.8 میزند. 
در ضمن شما از چه سرویسی  استفاده میکنید؟‌

----------

*ar58*,*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*esmail20*,*khoshbin*,*khosrowG*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*t-mairkar62*,*tajik*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

> من جدیدا یه مودم  هاوایی  خردیدم که تبلیغ زیادی براش میشد اما وقی باهاش به اینترنت وصل میشم با اینکه مثلا سرعت اتصال 239 هست و لی در عمل  از دیال آپ هم تو ترنسفر و رسیو وباز کردن سایت و دانلود کند تره  دوستان عزیز اگر نظری یا تجربه ای دارند خوشحال میشم  بفرماییند


اینکه چه سرعتی میزنه مهم نیست اونها مجازین. سرعت واقعیتون رو باید از ابزارها و یا سایتهایی که برای اینکار هست بدست بیارید. فکر کنم شما از این مودمها که سیمکارت میخورخه گرفتید. سرعت اینترنت همراه اول و یا ایرانسل در ایران خیلی پایینه و همانطور که آقای صابری گفتن جایی هم باشید خوب آنت نده دیگه اوضع بدت رمیشه ولی اگر جایی باشید که کیفیت خدمات خوب باشه از دایل آپ بهتره و سرعت نزدیک 128 هست.
من خودم با گوشیم اینترنت ایرانسل رو وصل میکنم به لپ تاپ استفاده میکنم گاهی سرعتش 128 هست و گاهی پایین تر اما از دایل آپ کمی بهتره. دیگه این بستگی به موقعیت شما و آنتن دهیتون داره

ولی توقع بالایی نداشته باشید

----------

*ar58*,*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*esmail20*,*khoshbin*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*t-mairkar62*,*tajik*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> اینکه چه سرعتی میزنه مهم نیست اونها مجازین. سرعت واقعیتون رو باید از ابزارها و یا سایتهایی که برای اینکار هست بدست بیارید. فکر کنم شما از این مودمها که سیمکارت میخورخه گرفتید. سرعت اینترنت همراه اول و یا ایرانسل در ایران خیلی پایینه و همانطور که آقای صابری گفتن جایی هم باشید خوب آنت نده دیگه اوضع بدت رمیشه ولی اگر جایی باشید که کیفیت خدمات خوب باشه از دایل آپ بهتره و سرعت نزدیک 128 هست.
> من خودم با گوشیم اینترنت ایرانسل رو وصل میکنم به لپ تاپ استفاده میکنم گاهی سرعتش 128 هست و گاهی پایین تر اما از دایل آپ کمی بهتره. دیگه این بستگی به موقعیت شما و آنتن دهیتون داره
> 
> ولی توقع بالایی نداشته باشید


 به نام خدا
سلام آقای نکویی. درسته که اون سرعت مجازی هست اما طبق تجربه شخصی خودم میگم: در گوشیها یا مودمهایی که سرعت را 115 میزنه سرعت خیلی پایین تر از گوشی هایی هست که 460 میزنه. البته گوشی هم بود که 460 میزد اما نسبت به گوشی دیگه با نمایش 460 سرعتش پایین تر بود! 
در کل به نظر بنده در وحله اول باید سرعت مجازی 460 باشه تا بشه روش حساب کرد. نظر شما چیه؟

----------

*ar58*,*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*esmail20*,*khoshbin*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*t-mairkar62*,*tajik*

----------


## nekooee

ببینید من الآن میتونم به شما یک روش یاد بدم که وقتی اینترنت شما وصل میشه سرعت رو 1 مگابیت بزنه!! این عددها رو ISP ها میتونن همچنین تغییر بدن. اما در مورد همراه اول و ایرانسل چون سرعت ثابت هست و isp تغییر نمیکنه ممکنه بشه هر بار تجربی از روی عدد سرعت رو تشخیص داد ولی اگر isp فرق بکنه دیگه نمیشه فهمید. بهترین کار اینه از طریق سایتهای سرعت سنج سرعت رو بدست آورد. این سایتها هم زیادن مثلا تو گوگل باید سرچ کرد  test mu internet speed ....

----------

*ar58*,*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*esmail20*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*t-mairkar62*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> ببینید من الآن میتونم به شما یک روش یاد بدم که وقتی اینترنت شما وصل میشه سرعت رو 1 مگابیت بزنه!! این عددها رو ISP ها میتونن همچنین تغییر بدن. اما در مورد همراه اول و ایرانسل چون سرعت ثابت هست و isp تغییر نمیکنه ممکنه بشه هر بار تجربی از روی عدد سرعت رو تشخیص داد ولی اگر isp فرق بکنه دیگه نمیشه فهمید. بهترین کار اینه از طریق سایتهای سرعت سنج سرعت رو بدست آورد. این سایتها هم زیادن مثلا تو گوگل باید سرچ کرد  test mu internet speed ....


 به نام خدا
سلام و با تشکر از شما آقای نکویی. بله درست می فرمایید. با دستکاری در کانکشن هم میتوان سرعت را روی دلخواه قرار داد. 
speed conection.JPG
 اما بنده تجربه قبلی خود را ذکر کردم  و در جواب دوستمان هم اینکه مودمهای مذکور سرعت متفاوتی دارند(خودم در یک زمان دو تا را تست کرده ام). 
مورد دیگر اینکه سرعت دانلود از بعضی سایتها خیلی پایین هست(در حد دیال آپ) و اگر همزمان از سایت دیگر در حال دانلود باشید خواهید دید که چقدر تفاوت دارند. برای همین بهتر است از سایتهای تست سرعت دانلود و آپلود استفاده کنید.

----------

*ar58*,*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*esmail20*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*t-mairkar62*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

بله با تجربه شما موافقم.
با تشکر

----------

*ar58*,*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*esmail20*,*masoud bay*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*t-mairkar62*,*صابری*

----------


## t-mairkar62

باعرض سلام و تشکر از دوستان خوب
خدمت آقای صابری عزیز عرض کنم که مارک مودم هاواییه که میگن چیپستش ماله آمریکاست البته اگه تبلیغ نمیشه این هم آدرس سایتی که من ازش خرید کردم http://www.laptopir.com/?src=productinfo&id=822
من شهرستان ایلام زندگی میکنم و فاصلمون از دکل زیاده ضمنا از سرویس ایرانسل استفاده میکنم سرعت لود و دانلود از تمام سایتها کمه
nekooee عزیز بله از اون سیمکارت خورها استفاده میکنم
و با سایتهای سرچ سرعت اینترنت رو چک کردم 48 هست 
امروز با سیم کارت دائمی همراه اول کانکت شدم سرعتش 54 بود این خیلی جالبه

----------

*ar58*,*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*esmail20*,*khoshbin*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> باعرض سلام و تشکر از دوستان خوب
> خدمت آقای صابری عزیز عرض کنم که مارک مودم هاواییه که میگن چیپستش ماله آمریکاست البته اگه تبلیغ نمیشه این هم آدرس سایتی که من ازش خرید کردم http://www.laptopir.com/?src=productinfo&id=822
> من شهرستان ایلام زندگی میکنم و فاصلمون از دکل زیاده ضمنا از سرویس ایرانسل استفاده میکنم سرعت لود و دانلود از تمام سایتها کمه
> nekooee عزیز بله از اون سیمکارت خورها استفاده میکنم
> و با سایتهای سرچ سرعت اینترنت رو چک کردم 48 هست 
> امروز با سیم کارت دائمی همراه اول کانکت شدم سرعتش 54 بود این خیلی جالبه


 به نام خدا
سلام دوست من. منهم با گوشی نوکیا و خط ایرانسل کانکت میشم و سرعت در حد 128 هست. اما وقتی همین خط و گوشی را جایی دیگه که از دکل حدود 1 کیلومتر فاصله داشت تست کردم سرعت در حد دیال آپ یا حدود 7kbytes بود در حالی برای من که 50 متر بیشتر با دکل فاصله ندارم بین 20 تا 30kbytes . 
پس فاصله که خیلی مهم است و همانطور که عرض کردم جنس مودم هم همینطور. 
پیشنهاد میکنم شما مودم را در جایی نزدیک دکل تست کنید تا مطمئن شوید مودم سالم است یا نه؟‌ 
در ضمن آیا منظورتان سرعت 48kbytes است یا kbps؟

----------

*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*esmail20*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*t-mairkar62*

----------


## t-mairkar62

چشم اونو نزدیک دکل امتحان میکنم     kbps

----------

*digital84*,*esmail20*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> چشم اونو نزدیک دکل امتحان میکنم     kbps


 به نام خدا
سلام. حتما تست کنید. یک راه دیگر هم که به نظرم رسید اینکه خط را با یک گوشی نوکیا که gprs ایرانسل روی آن ‌جواب میدهد همانجا که الآن هستید تست کنید و ببنید سرعت چگونه است؟ ترجیها با گوشی 5200 نوکیا که خودم استفاده میکنم و سرعت خوبی نسبت به بقیه دارد تست کنید. اگر با آن هم سرعت کم بود اشکال از سرویس ایرانسل یا شرایط محیطی مثل دور بودن از دکل است وگرنه مشکل از مودم میباشد. 
اگر برای ست کردن و درخواست و نصب تنظیمات روی گوشی مشکل داشتید بفرمایید تا راهنمایی کنم.

----------

*behnamtv*,*jozi*,*Khalili*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*t-mairkar62*,*قیصر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## t-mairkar62

با یه ان 73 امتحان کردم سرعتش تقریبا  128 بود البته محل همون جاییه که کامپیوتر هم اونجاست

----------

*behnamtv*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

شما با چی وصل کردید که میگید کامپیوتر هم همونجاست؟ با بلوتوث؟  منظور ما از محل دکل هست که آنتن دهی خوب باشه. نه فاصله شما با کامپیوتر

----------

*behnamtv*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## t-mairkar62

میدونم منظورم اینهئ که تو اون یه نقطه سرعت با موبایل بیشتر از کامپیوتره

----------

*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## t-mairkar62

اقا من  از 100 متری یه دکل امتحان کردم  سرعتش تقریبا 3  تا 4برابر خونست  مثلا  سرعت دانلود از خونه 6 کیلوبایت  در حالی که در نزدیکی دکل گاهی تا 24 کیلو پرسکند میرسید

----------

*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*mohsen zmr*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## Masoud_Y

*یه نرم افزار هست به نام Field test که با اون میتونید بهترین انتن از نظر انتن دهی و بهترین سرویس gprs رو بشناسید و گوشی رو مجبور به استفاده از اون دکل انتن بکنید که این نرم افزار مخصوص گوشیهای نوکیا است و تاثیر شگرفی داره من قبلا که adsl نداشتم از اون روش استفاده میکردم 
*

----------

*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## Masoud_Y

*یک روش دیگر که سرعت اینترنت gprs به اون بستگی داره استفاده از مودم و گوشیهای که از سیستم edge پشتیبانی میکنند است که با گوشیهای معمولی سرعت دانلود به بیش از 10 کیلو بایت نمیرسه اما با گوشیهای ساپورت سیستم EDGE سرعت دانلود تو شرایط مطلوب انتن به 30 کیلو بایت میرسه 
*

----------

*behnamtv*,*digital84*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## pedram

باعرض سلام ادب خدمت ياران 
بنده مشگلي دارم در رابطه با سرويس شبكه اينر نت 17 عدد سيستم داريم كه مر كز ان مديريت هست احتمالا نوع پشتيباني اين سروس LANباشه موضوع به اين شكل هست كه يك مودم ساده externalكل اين شبكه 17 سرويس را ساپورت ميكنه. شايان ذكر هست كه اين سرويس به نهوه  وروشي sher شده كه مديريت ميتونه همه كاربرها هاي مثل حسابداري كارگزيني نگهباني و... الي اخر ميتونه به همه اشراف داشته باشه ولي هيچ يك نميتونند برعكس عمل بكنند.در حال حاضر مشگل اينجاست كه كه پس از رفع مشگل اين سيستم ها بايد مجددا تعريف بشه .توضيح اينكه الان سيستم مديريت بلافاصله بدون هيچ كار اضافه وصل شد. ولي sherنيست ونميتونه عمليات قبل را داشته باشه ولي سيستم منشي به محض تعمير ونصب ويندوز ديگه اينر نت را نميشناسه شايان ذكر هست كه تمام اين سيستم ها بدون كانكشن هستند يعني فقط با مرورگر وارد اينتر نت ميشدند وميشوند ولي اين دو مشگل بنظر خودم بايد sher بشه ولي روش ان را نميدانم .پس دو مشگل مديريت از كاربري برتر ويا اشراف افتاده ولي ميتونه كانكت بشه ولي منشي بكل نميتونه لذاا در صورت امكان اگر كسي ميدونه چگونه بايد تعريف بشه ممنون ميشوم برايم خيلي حيثيتي هست  . سپاسگزارم از همه دوستان وياران.
سپاس

----------

*Khalili*,*nsahzabi*,*قیصر*

----------


## hellboy_1983

> *یک روش دیگر که سرعت اینترنت gprs به اون بستگی داره استفاده از مودم و گوشیهای که از سیستم edge پشتیبانی میکنند است که با گوشیهای معمولی سرعت دانلود به بیش از 10 کیلو بایت نمیرسه اما با گوشیهای ساپورت سیستم EDGE سرعت دانلود تو شرایط مطلوب انتن به 30 کیلو بایت میرسه 
> *


داداش گلم می تونی چند تا شون رو معرفی کنی منظورم گوشی هایی است که edeg  رو ساپورت میکنن. با بلوتوث هم همون سرعت رو دارن ؟

----------

*nsahzabi*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## صابری

> داداش گلم می تونی چند تا شون رو معرفی کنی منظورم گوشی هایی است که edeg  رو ساپورت میکنن. با بلوتوث هم همون سرعت رو دارن ؟


به نام خدا
 
سلام دوست عزیز. من از 5200 نوکیا استفاده میکنم و سرعت دانلود گاهی به حدود 30 هم میرسه!
5300 هم خوبه.

----------

*nsahzabi*,*قیصر*

----------


## قیصر

سلام
سرعت در شهرهای مختلف تفاوت دارد بعضی از جاها حتی به 5 هم نمی رسد وسرعت بسیار پایینه ودر بعضی از شهرهای دیگر هم خوب کار می کند. البته مودم ونوع گوشی هم در این کار تاثیر دارد.

----------

*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*Shami*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hellboy_1983

با سلام خدمت اساتید اگر با مودم بلوتوث به اینترنت وصل بشیم آیا مدل گوشی در سرعت نقش داره ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## ~H03in~

با سلام
بله دوست من به نظرم همونجور که سرعت اینترنت به مودم هم بستگی داره در این روش گوشی شما مودمتان است که مدل گوشی تاثیر گذار است در سرعت البته به خیلی از چیزای دیگه هم بستگی داره............
مثلا گوشیهای نوکیا نسبت به گوشیهای دیگه با اینترنت ایرانسل بهتر جواب میدن شما با آزمایش و خطا میتونی بدست بیاری.
*بازم میگم سرعت به خیلی از چیزای دیگه هم بستگی داره.*

یا علــــــــی

----------

*hellboy_1983*

----------

